# Can this relate to my IBS?



## HF2011 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey everyone...I figured I would post on the general discussion this time so I can get answers from anyone of any age..I am 17 and my pediatric GI doctor diagnosed me with IBS after I had several tests.Now I am once again non stop going to the doctors and found out I need my tonsils and adnoids(sp?) Out.*Does anyone know if Tonsil infections can cause anything to do with IBS.*Feel free to leave advice if you have had yours out..Im super nervousAND SICK OF ALL THE DOCTORS APPOINTMENTS!!! Its really hard to deal with and school..and being a teen in general!Thanks everyone for being here for support when it feels like noone else is! PS: Please dont just read my post, I need answers..Everyone around me doesnt understand really how Im feelingand I know most of you do!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know of any reason that IBS would cause your tonsils to flare up and get infected.However, having chronic infection problems (with the tonsils or anything else) and the physical stress from that may make the IBS worse than it would be if you weren't having other health problems.


----------



## lacygrace5 (Sep 2, 2010)

HF2011 said:


> Hey everyone...I figured I would post on the general discussion this time so I can get answers from anyone of any age..I am 17 and my pediatric GI doctor diagnosed me with IBS after I had several tests.Now I am once again non stop going to the doctors and found out I need my tonsils and adnoids(sp?) Out.*Does anyone know if Tonsil infections can cause anything to do with IBS.*Feel free to leave advice if you have had yours out..Im super nervousAND SICK OF ALL THE DOCTORS APPOINTMENTS!!! Its really hard to deal with and school..and being a teen in general!Thanks everyone for being here for support when it feels like noone else is! PS: Please dont just read my post, I need answers..Everyone around me doesnt understand really how Im feelingand I know most of you do!


Hey HF,By any chance have you been on antibiotics a lot due to your infections? I know that antibiotics can cause diarrhea with some people and when I'm on them (I get chronic sinus infections- had surgery for it and everything) I almost always get diarrhea. I eat a lot of yogurt and take acidophilus. Maybe that could be affecting your IBS?


----------

